# Gretchen's Turn for a Critique!



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*But be gentle, please........







She's my baby-girl...... *









Gretchen is a rescue, 5 year old, spayed, female. She weighs about 74lbs.; she's fed RAW, and she trains in Schutzhund. She was spayed before her first heat (by the rescue org.). 

What I would really like to know is <u>how she compares to the standard</u> (for a working dog) AND <u>what lines do you think she is from</u>. 

I would really appreciate it if you could tell me <u>what is good</u>, <u>what is ok</u>, and <u>what should be better</u>.

Ok, here we go (I'm nervous.....







)

This is Gretchen's *first and only *attempt at a stack. She wasn't very happy about having to stand there like that while I was throwing pieces of sausages on the ground!!!










For comparison, here are a few pictures of her is a natural stance


















And a couple head shots



















OK, she's all yours, critique away..................









Thanks!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

She's gorgeous.









I'd say it's likely she's from working lines due mainly to her hind-end conformation. 

Good pigmentation and color. Nice solid, feminine head though her muzzle is a bit narrow (in front view). Pasterns are a bit straight. Shoulder angle is a bit steep. Topline could flow a bit better but from shoulders back it looks very nice. It also flows nicely into her croup and into a proper tailset. Nice compact feet with good hind angulation.

Overall, I'd say she's a very well-balanced dog. I like her!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Slightly stretched feminine girl. OK withers with a dip behind her withers. Slightly steep croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear. Good pasterns, good feet. I would like to see a slightly stronger head (just personal preference), but she has a lovely expression.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you!!!

There was a sticky at some point that explaind what all this ment, but now its gone, so can you please help me undersatnd some of this?

What do you mean by slightly stretched? Is she too ling?
Pasterns are a bit straight - what should they look like?
Shoulder angle is a bit steep - what does that mean?

What about her hight? I alway think that she looks very tall compared to other females.

Also, what lines is she from? Czech? East/West German???

Thanks again.

Ania


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Stretched means that she is a bit long (long through the loin, the area between the ending of the ribs and the point of the hip).

Steep shoulder means that it is straighter, has less angles, than ideal. The pastern is the part between the ankle and the foot. Generally straight shoulders also means straight pasterns (straight, to up and down).

How tall is she to the top of her withers? She has a lot of leg under her (long legs) so that can give the impression that she is bigger. 

She looks like a mix of working lines of some sort.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you again!

Do you think she looks in good condition? I haven't been training as much as I normally do because of my illness, so the amount of exercise she gets is reduced. 

I don't have her measurements right now, but I'll try to get them tonight.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. She looks good.

Since she was spayed at a young age she probably is taller than she normally would have been. Will be interesting to know her size.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok, I measured her. I did it myself, so its not perfect, but I think she's 24" tall.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is the top of the standard for a female so not too big. My first female was 25.5. She was too big.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

That's what I thought! Thanks!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I've been told that she looks like she might be from Czech working lines. Does anyone else think so?


----------

